# Beautiful white pet Pigi needs a new home



## whitenoise (Jan 16, 2014)

It is with heavy heart that we have to find a new home for our Pippi. He is 20 months old, and has been in our home from the age of 2 weeks. He is a totally white (feral) pigeon and just his tail having black tips. He is used to the run of the house and is let out twice a day for his flying. He usually just circles the place a couple of times then comes straight back in unless he collecting twigs for his nest, which he will sit on his false egg for hours at a time.
He is a total character & would make a wonderful parent.

Due to circumstances we can no longer have him here and would love to find him a new home, hopefully with other pigis.

We are based in Norfolk UK and would be willing to travel to get him settled somewhere new and to contribute to his upkeep.

Would love for him to be happy.


----------

